# Which Member has the oldest living p?



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

Which member has the oldest living P of each species?


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Hard to tell for most people probably cause they didn't realize there fish from baby to adult.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Alcas74 had a 9 year old P. nattereri and that was the oldest I had seen pictures of, until I got the privilege to see your 24 year old P. nattereri.








~Taylor~


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

24 years?? DAMN thats older than I am by 5 years


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Alcas74 had a 9 year old P. nattereri and that was the oldest I had seen pictures of, until I got the privilege to see your 24 year old P. nattereri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he HAD a 9 year old P, i believe he said that it died


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> Alcas74 had a 9 year old P. nattereri and that was the oldest I had seen pictures of, until I got the privilege to see your 24 year old P. nattereri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he HAD a 9 year old P, i believe he said that it died
[/quote]
Exactly why I posted "had" in my post. I believe it was eaten by the newer super reds that he added to his tank later on.


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

Pics of 24 year old be! I demand to see them! Haha


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RedBellyDave said:


> Which member has the oldest living P of each species?


Most likely: YOU







!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Alcas74 had a 9 year old P. nattereri and that was the oldest I had seen pictures of, until I got the privilege to see your 24 year old P. nattereri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he HAD a 9 year old P, i believe he said that it died
[/quote]
Exactly why I posted "had" in my post. I believe it was eaten by the newer super reds that he added to his tank later on.








[/quote]

my bad, sorry..lol didnt notice u had "had" instead "has"


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Which member has the oldest living P of each species?


Most likely: YOU







!
[/quote]

Agreed, 24 years is the oldest I have ever heard of.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I wonder if Frank Magallanes would be interested in maybe doing a page on his OPEFE website (www.opefe.com) about this fish. It's not very often you get to see pictures of a 24 year old piranha.








~Taylor~


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> taylorhedrich Posted Today, 09:56 AM
> I wonder if Frank Magallanes would be interested in maybe doing a page on his OPEFE website (www.opefe.com) about this fish. It's not very often you get to see pictures of a 24 year old piranha.
> ~Taylor~


I've been negligent in going over to my local pet store in Roseburg to get the photo of the 26 or 28 year old P. nattereri they had there. The owner has the photos, but I've been so un-piranha interested it ain't funny.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > taylorhedrich Posted Today, 09:56 AM
> > I wonder if Frank Magallanes would be interested in maybe doing a page on his OPEFE website (www.opefe.com) about this fish. It's not very often you get to see pictures of a 24 year old piranha.
> > ~Taylor~
> 
> ...


That would be great...







!

Come on old man!...


----------



## 600freek (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a 9 year old Natti


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Alcas74 had a 9 year old P. nattereri and that was the oldest I had seen pictures of, until I got *the privilege to see your 24 year old P. nattereri*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet he doesnt have one.

Pics and ill shut up.

i have a 30 year old natteri :rasp:


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i havnt, if someone could direct me to them.

is it in his avatar? Its a red x for me so im just asuming it could be there.

i guess its time for a hard refresh? what is it again? ctrl + f5 is it


----------



## 600freek (Aug 30, 2006)

here is the topic about it that has pics.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=130565


----------



## RedBellyDave (Aug 26, 2006)

rocker said:


> Alcas74 had a 9 year old P. nattereri and that was the oldest I had seen pictures of, until I got *the privilege to see your 24 year old P. nattereri*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet he doesnt have one.

Pics and ill shut up.

i have a 30 year old natteri :rasp:
[/quote]

Here is 2 more pic. How can I add a video?
View attachment 118265
View attachment 118266


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Alcas74 had a 9 year old P. nattereri and that was the oldest I had seen pictures of, until I got the privilege to see your 24 year old P. nattereri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a 12 year old natt, but he died


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

There was a member on here named Red eyes (I Think) who had a rhom for about 11yrs now and was about 10-11" i'm pretyy sure got him when he was like 2"


----------



## Haus (Sep 29, 2004)

ive got a red belly thats around the 9 year mark, pushing 11inches


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> That would be great... !
> 
> Come on old man!...


I'm working on it, I'm working on it Mr. Hannibal. I rarely go to Pet Stores anymore, so its one of those things I have to mentally plan for.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

i was told this rhom i have is 24 26 years old


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

rone said:


> i was told this rhom i have is 24 26 years old


Wow, post pictures! I've never seen a picture of an old S. rhombeus before. All you get to see around here are the young, good looking ones for the most part.
~Taylor~


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

there is a new member here who says his red is 25.....it's in the breeding section.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> i was told this rhom i have is 24 26 years old


Wow, post pictures! I've never seen a picture of an old S. rhombeus before. All you get to see around here are the young, good looking ones for the most part.
~Taylor~
[/quote]
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/...-1175651226.jpg


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> there is a new member here who says his red is 25.....it's in the breeding section.


Thats who started this post.

My RBP is 9yrs old at 10". Theres a 13 yr old on here too.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

oh....sweet......as you can see....I am ahead of the game


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

77gp454 said:


> i was told this rhom i have is 24 26 years old


Wow, post pictures! I've never seen a picture of an old S. rhombeus before. All you get to see around here are the young, good looking ones for the most part.
~Taylor~
[/quote]
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/...-1175651226.jpg
[/quote]
Are you sure he's that old? If he is, he is in GREAT shape!!


----------

